# System Dump 5.9.901



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54272973/SystemDump.901.zip . Hopefully someone can put this to use...


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> http://dl.dropbox.co...temDump.901.zip . Hopefully someone can put this to use...


Hmm - get a bad link error message on that...


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Would the update zip I used to upgrade help?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

crpeck said:


> Hmm - get a bad link error message on that...


weird. Seems to work for me. Did U try it more than once just out of curiosity. I gave it to droidJunk in hopes of getting it Deodexed. Just figured I'd put it here too to see if anyone can do something since we can't install custom ROMs or anything since this update.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> weird. Seems to work for me. Did U try it more than once just out of curiosity. I gave it to droidJunk in hopes of getting it Deodexed. Just figured I'd put it here too to see if anyone can do something since we can't install custom ROMs or anything since this update.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Yep - you're right - I tried it twice from work - just tried it from home & it works fine - freaking firewall perhaps...


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Is this at all flashable?


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> Is this at all flashable?


Never flash anything you don't understand fully! Downgrading is not an option in many cases.


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just confirmed with some testers if you pull the ril libs from 901 /system/lib and put in the custom ROM the radio works including ics

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> Just confirmed with some testers if you pull the ril libs from 901 /system/lib and put in the custom ROM the radio works including ics
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I was reading that. How do I do it tho? Can't seem to get it to stick in root explorer. Do I do it on the computer?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Never flash anything you don't understand fully! Downgrading is not an option in many cases.


I actually used these to go from 901 back to 593 after a major system meltdown. Thanks for posting them OP. Saved me from a refurb!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for modified releases only.


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

IM ON THE NEW UPDATE and my phone went crazy.. i need this to update in stock recovery ... the verizon store tried the system dump for 893.. but cant flash backwards so they sending my a razr.. anywho i need christmas and my family.. please HELP CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO FLASH THIS IN STOCK RECOVERY???? I NEED A PHONE THANKS


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Huh? I can't make out full sentences from your post?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

Just reapply the new update from stock recovery. Stock recovery also has factory reset and cache wipe. Any of those would get you from weird.

BBB
Expect Sound.


----------

